# Audio Driver Problem of Gigabyte  GA-G31M-S2L in xp Sp3-feels like Hell Without sound



## x69x (Mar 22, 2009)

*Audio Driver Problem of Gigabyte  GA-G31M-S2L in xp Sp3 - Solved*

hi guys , i hope you all are fine with your rigs 

i just buy new gigabyte motherboard  GA-G31M-S2L , and i m facing problem with audio drivers in Xp Professional service pack 3 (msdn)

tried all steps  in FAQ  Click here to see

but its still not working ,

it just crashed sometimes when i try to install Realtek HD Audio Driver and sometimes it keep restarting n restarting after installation 

until i remove drivers in safe mode 

its like Hell without no sounds in pc  , is there anybody who could help 


drivers are updated ,
window is updated ,


MB Name:                  Gigabyte G31M-S2L  
BIOS version:             Intel G31 BIOS for G31M-S2L F9 ( UPDATED )
CPU Name:                 Intel Core 2 CPU E7400 @ 2.80GHz  
Memory information:  2,086 KB kingston ddr2 800 mhz
 OS information:         Microsoft Windows XP pro sp3


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Audio Driver Problem of Gigabyte  GA-G31M-S2L in xp Sp3-feels like Hell Without s*



> BIOS version: HCL Infosystems Limited BIOS For GA-G31M-S2L F5C HI



Where from you got this BIOS? Upgrade your BIOS to F9: *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2693#anchor_os


----------



## x69x (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Audio Driver Problem of Gigabyte  GA-G31M-S2L in xp Sp3-feels like Hell Without s*

Thanks for lil info , that **** was built in lol


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Audio Driver Problem of Gigabyte  GA-G31M-S2L in xp Sp3-feels like Hell Without s*

WTH did you update the bios. Sometimes due the bios, the drivers find compablility issue. I have not updated my BIOS for 2 years till now.


----------



## x69x (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Audio Driver Problem of Gigabyte  GA-G31M-S2L in xp Sp3-feels like Hell Without s*

dont know how but its working  now, i just updated all utilities from gigabyte website , crapy cd contains all old softwares 

if someone have same problem like this , maybe
 Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio is not working in SP3 , then here is the fix 


the steps:
Download this software : kb888111xp2.exe
Open Regedit and go to :
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows
Find CSDVersion Key
Legend:
100 (hex) means its SP1
200 (hex) means its SP2
300 (hex) means its SP3

Change CSDVersion from 300 to 200 and Restart
Install kb888111xp2.exe (Microsoft UAA Patch)
Change CSDVersion back to 300.
Restart
Install device drivers
Enjoy 


Thanks for replying


----------



## cico (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Audio Driver Problem of Gigabyte  GA-G31M-S2L in xp Sp3-feels like Hell Without s*

kb888111xp2.exe not on the internet , now wat should i do could u help me


----------

